# Painting rolled asphalt roofing



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

There are specific coatings for this. Your home center should carry one or another of them.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Yes your home center will carry elastomeric roof coatings but they really aren't all that great. If you apply an acrylic based elastomeric and have any sort of standing water, it'll break down in a year or three in those areas. The stuff sold at the home centers really is paint on steroids but nothing I'd consider applying.

If you're applying solely for UV reflectivity and are willing to repaint every 3-5 years, give it a shot. If you're looking for something to revitalize the roofing membrane and add life look into RM Lucas or ER Systems.


----------



## Serious Roofer (Jun 7, 2011)

a few buckets of paint every few years aint so bad, but perhaps a re roof with another color would be better, 20 - 50 years you need not worry about it again. but costly :*(


----------



## Roofster (Jun 6, 2011)

Your local roofing supply or large home center will carry some roof coating products.


----------



## unishield (Apr 3, 2011)

We offer a coating specially designed for asphalt roof shingles and we do have certain "heat reducing" coatings for asphalt shingles that are NOT white, if you would prefer.


----------

